# Got my vet interested in HK!



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

SO, Daisy and Lily were due for their annual examinations this week. Daisy went first-Monday. She got a clean bill of health. The vet asked what we feed and I told him THK, he said he wasn't familiar with it.

Well, Tuesday was Lily's appt so I brought a pamphlet about the HL along with us. Lily got a clean bill of health as well and the dr was intrigued by THK.

I take the girls to separate appts because when they go together, people tend to pay more attention to them than getting their exams done.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

That's excellent! Do you go to a holistic vet? My holistic vet carries Orijen and premade frozen raw in her office and she advocates a raw diet. It's great to hear yours is actually interested in it, baby steps!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> That's excellent! Do you go to a holistic vet? My holistic vet carries Orijen and premade frozen raw in her office and she advocates a raw diet. It's great to hear yours is actually interested in it, baby steps!


Daisy and Lily got a regular vet that sells Science Diet food and treats.

He must have been researching some because he carries a water additive that is all-natural. Which reminds me, I need to look it up.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

That is so awesome! Way to go!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It really is sad how little most vets know about nutrition and I hate to say it, but even general care for small dogs?

Our new vet is the nicest lady (well there are 3 of them lol), she was trying sooo hard to come up with something to help Bryco's teeth (which are sparkling white lol), and said greenies were fabulous for it...sigh. No...toothbrush and RMB's are...she was mostly OK w/ the raw diet but I think just b'c she wasn't super familiar with it, said she was concerned as animals are grainfed not grassfed and raw feeding isn't actually like they do it in the wild lol.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's awesome. 



flippedstars said:


> It really is sad how little most vets know about nutrition and I hate to say it, but even general care for small dogs?
> 
> Our new vet is the nicest lady (well there are 3 of them lol), she was trying sooo hard to come up with something to help Bryco's teeth (which are sparkling white lol), and said greenies were fabulous for it...sigh. No...toothbrush and RMB's are...she was mostly OK w/ the raw diet but I think just b'c she wasn't super familiar with it, said she was concerned as animals are grainfed not grassfed and raw feeding isn't actually like they do it in the wild lol.


I know what you mean, it really is rather shocking how little they know sometimes. :/


----------

